# Huge drones



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I guess I remember this from last year too, but I don't think there is a fixed proportion of workers to drones to queens with small cell bees. The drones look HUGE next to the small cell bees. I don't think they are any smaller at all. Same with queens. I have plenty of fat queens raised by small cell bees.


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

I had some Carniolan drones last year that scared me, they were so huge. I thought they were some kind of an enemy bee. I observed them going in and out of the hives with nobody even noticing them. (Guards, I mean). They were around a few weeks in spring and dissapeared. I assume a few eggs got laid in some huge cells.

Dickm

[This message has been edited by dickm (edited April 28, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

These are Carni's also. They are monstrous! But I thought maybe it was an illusion because of the small cell bees.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

The drones in my hives are giant too. Now keep in mind all the bees in my hives are still from the small cell packages I bought, with the first bees to emerge in the next few days here. But the drones ARE GIANT from what I remember. I have not a ton of drone comb. Its the first comb the queens started laying in. I wonder why that is? Is that typical from what you guys have seen in foundationless hives?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They always seem to build some of each.


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

I think every colony will have a few - they may be the ones reared in cells built where there is no foundation - but I honestly dn't know. The drones from my TBH were no larger/smaller than those in my Langs. 

There were some cruising into one of my hives on small cell that sounded like a helicopter landing. 

Keith


----------

